

A list of videos devoted to JavaScript - bolshchikov
https://github.com/bolshchikov/js-must-watch/tree/5c8efd00daa54c5cfd29814ca7bac9bdbdf53974

======
picks_at_nits
Link should probably be to the tip of the master branch, not a specific tree
id:

[https://github.com/bolshchikov/js-must-
watch/tree/master](https://github.com/bolshchikov/js-must-watch/tree/master)

